# Skype Interview!!



## Ibbos (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey folks!

I just found out i have a skype interview next week with Westcan ( driving long haul) and just wondered if anyone can offer any tips or help??

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## ad_1234 (Nov 1, 2012)

look directly into the camera and not in the screen , this will ensure your eye contact with interviewr.
dress as you will normally do for an interview. 
make sure that background is clean and no clutter is visible. 
Ensure that video,audio etc works before the skype the interview..nothing worse than having these sort of issues at last minute of interview..
at the end ...just be yourself and take it easy..

Good luck


----------

